

13 Xcode Tips That Will Help You Conquer Xcode - mcgraw
http://www.xmcgraw.com/13-xcode-tips-that-will-help-you-conquer-xcode/

======
chrisdroukas
On the topic of useful keyboard shortcuts, I like auto indentation of selected
lines with control (not command) + i.

~~~
mcgraw
I'm really digging this. Thanks for sharing!

